# New System 2.1, Apartmnent, $2k or less



## LauZaIM (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello,

So I have just moved into a new apartment and I am looking for a sound system to go with my TV. The room it will be in is fairly small, it is just an apartment living room so I won't be needing anything ridiculously high in power. I was hoping I could get some recommendations on a nice 2.1 setup with the ability to expand later on. Please give me an idea on what you think is the best setup (including a receiver) for ~$2k, and ~$1k. I have spent a fair amount of time looking myself and came up with something like some Definitive Audio 800's and a Marantz or Pioneer Elite receiver.

It will be for both heavy movie and music listening, I really love my music though.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.
For ~$2000 there is a lot of good stuff to choose from. For a small apartment I'd recommend something like;
RBH Sound 61-SE
HSU VTF-1 MK2
Yamaha RX-V671
or;
EMP Tek E55Ti
EMP Tek ES1010i
Marantz SR5006

At ~$1000;
PSB Image B5
HSU STF-1
Onkyo TX-NR414
or;
Ascend Acoustic CBM-170 SE
BIC America Formula F12
Denon AVR-1613

These are just a couple of example systems, lots of other ways to go. MSRP will be a bit over your stated budget but a little shopping around will get these under budget or allow for an upgrade.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mark hit it out the park and I think those are stellar packages.
Cheers,
Jack


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Before the 1k and 2k systems I am going to plug what I did to add imho excellent sound to my Pioneer plasma in the family room. Audioengine 2's http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1207ae/index.html 

1k
Receiver - Onkyo HT-RC260 ($230)
Fluance ES1 speakers ($470) If your looking for towers
HSU HB-1 ($150) (upgrade sub to VTF-1) hope your on the bottom floor... 
HSU STF -1 (299)

2K
Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR717 ($520)
Speaker: Totem Dreamcatcher, Aperion Verus Grand bookshelf, Axiom M22 
HSU VTF-1


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

I like the Marantz NR1603. I also just heard the Monitor Audio MASS 5.1 satellite system at CEDIA. The MASS system was amazing, best sub sat system I've heard. It will sell for $1,600 with sub and I think $1,200 without the sub. The Marantz NR1603 specs are a bit under rated. I replaced a 125 watt Onkyo with it and it soared above and beyond the Onkyo in sound quality and stage.


----------

